# TBT Server Issues



## Kaiaa (Oct 29, 2014)

Many of us have experienced a temporary suspension from the forum tonight. Don't worry! No one was actually suspended! We have been having a few issues with the server, but we are taking care of them. 

Thank you for your waiting and being patient while we sorted out the issues! You all are pretty awesome


----------



## Justin (Nov 6, 2014)

These problems reoccurred today for about an hour. Once again, you were not actually suspended, we're continuing to have technical difficulties with the servers.

I highly recommend bookmarking or following our Twitter at @thebelltree or https://twitter.com/thebelltree . We'll often tweet out updates when these things come up and it's the best way for us to communicate with you guys outside of the forum.

It's worth noting that if you're actually suspended from TBT, the screen does not look like that at all! You'll still see our tree banner, unless your IP address has been banned.


----------

